# Blood Ties final two episodes



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

...will only be available at the Lifetime web site.

http://www.mylifetime.com/on-tv/shows/blood-ties

(And, presumably, by other means at some point in the near future. )

2x09 is up now, and 2x10 will be up next Friday (12/7).

The fact that they're dumping these does not bode will for a second (third by Lifetime's accounting) season, which is kind of a shame, because the show came together nicely over the course of the first season (first two by Lifetime's accounting).


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

It's certainly a much better show than Moonlight! Of course, that's not saying much...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Shazbat!!!! I have downloaded four eps from itunes because my stupid cable box does not like the channel this is on. I hope the last two are on itunes if the web site does not work well.


----------

